# What type of cat is compatible with a bsh tortoiseshell cat



## Chris82 (May 27, 2013)

We have a 2-3 year old bsh tortie, everything I have read about tortoiseshell cats say they are aloof and standoffish..this is true with Maggie. She only really gives affection to me (not my oh) when she wants feeding. She does like our company and will sit with us for hours, but if we go to stroke her she bolts for the door. This may be because of her background, she is a rescue cat who for a short period lived as a stray. She is also a house cat as we live on a main road. We are worried about her being lonely or bored with life as a housecat, we are looking to get a kitten for her to play with (and hopefully to give us cuddles). What type of kitten is compatible with a tortoiseshell cat? We have been told that given Maggie's coat, we should go for a black and white male kitten or a ginger male - as their personalities are compatible - would you agree. My OH likes the idea of getting a black cat - would a black male kitten be compatible with a tortie?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I've heard about 'naughty torties' but never any other colour of moggy having any certain traits or personality  
From my own experience boys tend to be more laid back and cuddly than females but I honestly don't think their colour will matter 
Or perhaps I am missing some new kind of theory?!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

moggie14 said:


> I've heard about 'naughty torties' but never any other colour of moggy having any certain traits or personality
> From my own experience boys tend to be more laid back and cuddly than females but I honestly don't think their colour will matter
> Or perhaps I am missing some new kind of theory?!


A ginger boy would probably be compatible, as it's the red gene which is meant to be 'naughty'! Double trouble... 

But if it's a bsh, they usually adapt well to any other friendly cat


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Treaclesmum said:


> But if it's a bsh, they usually adapt well to any other friendly cat


Doesn't seem to be anything to suggest she is a BSH, unless the rescue had her papers?

Colour makes no difference, either get a BSH from a breeder (where temperament is predictable) or go to a rescue and bring home the kitten that chooses you. 
Personality is important, but you're not going to be able to tell much from a kitten.

Rescue kittens in foster care tend to be well raised, more social and used to normal household noises and activity.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

My tortie is far more cuddlier than my tabby


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I would go for a boy to match up with your girl, and it is a lovely idea to get a black kitten as they are the last to find homes from the rescue centres.
I agree with spotty cats that it is a good idea to go to a rescue that has it's kittens in foster care...this means they are brought up in a family home and the foster carer can help you pick one whose personality will fit in well.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Treaclesmum said:


> A ginger boy would probably be compatible, as it's the red gene which is meant to be 'naughty'! Double trouble...
> 
> But if it's a bsh, they usually adapt well to any other friendly cat


So true Treaclesmum. Ollie as you know is a red silver Tabby British.
He is the naughtist kitty we have had
Today I have booked him in at the vets to be neutered. I pray this will calm him down. The other two are fed up with him at the moment


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't think coat colour is an indicator on personality, that would be like saying everyone with brown hair is nuts and aloof!!  It's down to the individual totally!! And I agree with the above - black cats and black and white ones with a lot of white are one of the least liked colours so are often the last to be found homes - my sister was working at a vets years ago and a farmer brought in 3 b&w kittens who were mostly white, they rang round all the people on their list who were looking to rescue any such kittens, not one person wanted them because of their colour so they sat in the gas chamber box waiting for a vet with 5 mins to spare to put them down, when my sister started her shift and saw 3 little faces looking out of the gas box she brought them home - they are so affectionate, 2 boys and a girl and are now 7yrs old I think so I don't think sex matters either, so a rescue is the perfect place to go to find a buddy for your moglet! 

I'd also suggest getting 2 kittens together, good excuse to get 2 anyway!!, evey one I've rescued as a lone kitten has been very affectionate to us but often doesn't get on with other cats very well, I have 3 who were lone mog kittens at the mo, and have had plenty in the past too one in particular was the worst cat ever temperament wise - she had my entire king size bed to herself at night and wouldn't let any of the others on it, if I moved in the night and disturbed her she'd get up growl at me then either bite or scratch my face if I didn't wake up, she was a total madam but could be nice as pie the next minute!! The lone ones I have now are 5, 8 and 17 and are very affectionate to us, one is like a cling-on and won't leave me alone and he terrifies my dogs as he likes to ambush them, even my ovcharka gives him a wide berth, but they bully the others although the 17yr old one is scared of the others but bullies the little terriers!! 
The ones I've rescued as 2 or more have always been happy sleeping in a big pile with everyone else and tend to be a lot more tolerant of other cats, and will have each other to play with if the older ones get fed up. It's the same with all my adult feral rescues too as they will have grown up with a litter and been left as a family until they were old enough to hunt or wander off looking for females so all get on with each other, well most of the time, and I usually have 14 of them on my bed when it gets really cold in one big heap - saves on getting an electric blanket too!!!  You never know you could end up like me in my signature below - cat woman!!!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I have 3 Norwegian Forest Cats and a full tortie 4 yr old moggy. This is my second female full tortie (the tortie & white don't seem as bad re attitude) and I think all full torties have attitude! 

The last thing I needed was another cat but a friend bought sykes from a pet shop (yes, I know grrr) and then got bored ... she said she was going to take her to the cats home so I took her in at 12 weeks old as I felt sorry for her (I knew the sanctuary was full anyway).

Sykes is an absolute darling with people. But not with other cats. If any of the other cats come near me she doesn't like it, she attempts to either butt in, or if its Lily (who won't put her in her place) she actually chases her out of the room. So a tiny tortie moggy is managing to bully a NFC!

When she first arrived I was going to call her hisser because she didn't stop hissing for 3 weeks. I think she'd be happiest in a 1 cat household but we manage! Same with my previous full tortie ... liked to be alone and hated the other cats.

So just be wary, the sanctuary is the best place to go as they'll usually take them back if they really don't get on. I agree a tom is the best choice and colour isn't important. I think you may be better getting an older cat so its personality is already developed - just so you don't end up with problems in a couple of years if your cat is ok with kittens but not mature cats? Just a thought.

Good luck !


----------

